# 2 oder mehr Betriebssysteme auf 1 Rechner, meine Lösung ^^



## Batze (16. November 2013)

*2 oder mehr Betriebssysteme auf 1 Rechner, meine Lösung ^^*

So meine lieben Kollegen in der Soft- und Hardware Abteilung. 

Da ich nun schon des öffteren hier gelesen habe das so einige User Probleme haben mit der Installation von 2 oder 3 oder mehr 
Betriebssystemen auf einem Rechner haben, gebe ich jetzt mal meine Lösung bekannt.

Ausführlicher.

Für Echte Freaks ist das ein alter Hut, so mehr oder weniger.

Viele kommen gar nicht erstmal auf diese Idee, ich mache das schon seid Jahren so. Und es hat mir das ein oder andere mal echt geholfen.


Also, 
wie installiere ich getrennt 2 Betriebssysteme ganz sauber auf Einen Rechner, so das ich bei Ausfall von einem System locker auf das andere zurückgreifen kann?
Mehr oder weniger. Ohne Bootsystem Krempel.
Oder ganz einfach zumindest 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Systeme fahren kann. Eines immer wenn das andere ausfällt. Das ist eben wichtig.
Eines das ich nutze, und eventuell eines zum Notfall?

Man nehme 1 physikalische  Festplatte, installiere das erste System, dann das nächste mit vorhandenem Bootmanager und hoffe das die eine physikalische  Platte nicht kaput geht 
So machen es die meisten.
Fällt 1 System aus, geht das andere auch nicht.

Viel Spass beim kommenden Crash.

So geht es nicht.
------------------------------

Ab hier geht es Los: 

Arbeitsmaterial:

 -Ein halbwegs aktuelles Mainboard, wo ich im Bios beim Start die Start Platte auswählen kann.(Jedes aktuelle Board kann das)
 -2 physikalische Festplatten, ganz wichtig.!!!!!!!!!!!
 -2 Windows (geht auch mit Linux/Unix, ist aber schwieriger zu partitionieren) Betriebs Systemen, kann auch 2 mal das gleiche sein. Egal

Also, ganz wichtig, ich brauche  erstmal 2 physikalische getrennte Festplatten. Sonst geht es nicht. Wer das nicht hat, brauch nicht weiter lesen.
Wir wollen also 2 Betriebssysteme auf 1 Rechner bringen, ohne Bootmanager und so einen Müll  .

Nimmt also eure 2 Platten, nehmen wir mal an, es sind 2* 500Giga Platten, Größe erstmal egal. Viel weniger gibt es ja kaum noch. 
Nimmt die erste, steckt sie in euren Rechner.
Die 2 Platte erstmal außen vor lassen, nicht anstöpseln. Das ist ganz wichtig !!!!!

Partioniert diese 1 Platte vernüftig. Niemalds die gesammte Platte für das OS nehmen. Das wäre dumm. Warum folgt später.
Nimmt für das OS Partition so von 80-150 Giga, das sollte massig reichen.

Der Rest, nun da könnt Ihr eure Games, Videos, Musike oder was auch immer draufpacken. Wieso die Platte trennen und Partitionieren, sage ich dann auch noch.
Puh, der Artikel könnte doch länger werden. 

Egal.

Also weiter.

Fein, jetzt habt ihr eine Platte mit mindest 2 Partitionen.
Auf die erste Partition kommt natürlich das OS.

-------------------------- installieren und erstmal gut ist. Also das OS. Also wie das geht. Weiß ich nicht 
Scherz, also wer das nicht weiß !!!!!!!

Jetzt habt ihr also euer OS installiert, wenn ihr ganz schlau seid, und eventuell das gleiche System sogar 2 mal haben wollt, macht folgendes.
Haut alles drauf was euch wichtig ist, also erstmal alle Updates für das OS, alle Patches von euren wichtigsten Programmen, also Office, Browser, TS und was weiß ich,
also das das OS auf dem neusten Stand ist, das dauert natürlich ein wenig. Aber ist immer eine Super Backup Datei.

Und genau das ist es nämlich was wir gleich machen. Wir ziehen uns erstmal von dem ersten tollem Frischem Neuem OS ein Backup.
Wer das nicht macht in der heutigen Zeit, selbst Schuld! 

Programme dafür gibt es genug, auch Free Ware.
Empfehlen kann ich da "Paragon Backup & Recovery 2013 Free". Google mal eingeben.
Ist jetzt sogar in der Version Free. Benutze ich seid Jahren. Soll aber keine Werbung sein. Nur mal ein Tipp.
------------------------------------------------

So jetzt kommt es darauf an, das gleiche System nochmal installen auf die andere Platte, zur Sicherheit, oder zu anderen Zwecken, gerade bei Gamern, z.B. ein Windows XP
installen, wegen der Games die nicht immer bei W 7 gehen zu installen. 
Oder einfach ein 2 System, egal welchen zu installen,.

Wollt Ihr nun das gleiche System, z.B. zu Test zwecken nochmal auf die bis jetzt ungenuzte 2 Platte installen?

------------------------------
Optionen folgen jetzt: Alles wie gesagt, ohne Boot Manager, der euch bei Crash alles versaut^^.

1--Gleiches System, getrennt aufspielen, beides aber getrennt nutzen.
2--2 Verschiedene Systeme aufspielen und beide getrennt nutzen.
3--Gleiches System, aber mit anderen Parametern nutzen aufspielen.
------------------------------


---.2. Teil Folgt Weekend----



Erstmal sehen ob es jemanden interessiert, viel tipperei ^^

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Onlinestate (16. November 2013)

Ähm seid wann ist das so kompliziert? Das einzige, was man wissen muss ist doch, dass der MS Bootloader alle vorhandenen überschreibt. Zusätzlich erkennt er nur ältere Versionen. Also am besten erst die ältere Version installieren. 
Alternativ eben mit der DVD den MBR neu schreiben oder nen Bootloader wie GRUB draufhauen.


----------



## Batze (16. November 2013)

Hehe, siehst du, genau das will ich ja beschreiben, wie man das umgeht. Da tapst da in die gleiche Falle rein.
Es geht hier um eine installation eben Ohne Bootloader und ähnliches. Ist der nämlich einmal beschädigt, oder das OS wovon du strtest, geht dann nämlich gar nix mehr. Da kannste alles neu installen.

Schreibe ich aber auch noch dazu. Die Unterschiede von sagen wir mal Deiner und meiner installation.


----------



## Onlinestate (16. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist der nämlich einmal beschädigt, oder das OS wovon du strtest, geht dann nämlich gar nix mehr. Da kannste alles neu installen.


Oder man installiert einfach den Bootloader neu 
Das geht selbst mit der Windows DVD. Brauch man nicht mal zu GRUB o.ä. greifen.


----------



## Batze (16. November 2013)

Jo, will ich aber mal sehen bei einem User der es gerade mal gebacken bekommt überhaupt 2 OS zu installen, verstehste was ich meine.

Das können wir eventuell, aber nicht einer der von der Gesamtmaterie nicht so viel Ahnung hat.

Und erkläre mal einem Windows User was ein Grub ist, lol. Das wird lustig, wäre ich gerne dabei.

Verstehste was ich meine, wieso ich das hier poste, oben?


----------



## Runok (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe du führst die Beschreibung noch weiter. Denn es ist GENAU DAS was ich suche^^
Und so schön ausgiebig wie bei dir habe ich es bisher noch nicht gelesen. Also BITTE mach weiter :-p


----------



## Batze (2. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, hatte keine Zeit. Werde ich bis morgen Dienstag fertig haben, eventuell noch heute. Schön das es dir gefällt. 



PS: Willkommen hier im Board.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das bisher immer so gemacht wenn ich noch ein Linux auf einer zweiten Festplatte installiert hatte.
Immer schön getrennt, jedes OS eine eigene Festplatte und Auswahl über BIOS Bootmenü.


----------



## Batze (2. Dezember 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab das bisher immer so gemacht wenn ich noch ein Linux auf einer zweiten Festplatte installiert hatte.
> Immer schön getrennt, jedes OS eine eigene Festplatte und Auswahl über BIOS Bootmenü.


 

Genau darauf läuft es ja hinaus.


----------



## Runok (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die willkommensgrüße  Dank deinen Beiträgen habe ich mich überhaupt erst hier angemeldet.
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf morgen. Dann kann ich die Tage auch damit anfangen


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2013)

Nett von Dir Batze, dass du es den Leuten mal näher bringst. Mehrere Betriebssysteme installiert zu haben, das kann vor allem ein Vorteil sein, wenn man gerne alte Retro-Spiele zockt, die auf dem neusten System rumzicken.


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2013)

Teil 2

Und weiter gehts.

2 mal das gleiche System:

So, das erste System steht. Wollt ihr nun eine sogenannte Spiegelung haben, also das gleiche System auf der anderen Platte haben, dann geht wie folgt vor.
Stöpselt die 2 Platte an euren Rechner und partitioniert diese wieder in 2 Partitionen. So wie beid der ersten.
Nun erstellt ihr mit eurem Free Programm ein Backup. das Backup kommt auf die 2 Platte auf die 2 Partition.
Zusammen mit dem Backup Programm müst ihr euch noch eine CD erstellen, je nach Backup Programm geht das unterschiedlich.
Danach Rechner ausschalten und die 1 Platte abstöpseln.
Mit der Backup Cd nun den Rechner Booten und dann das Backup auf die C: Partition der 2 Platte übertragen. Fertig.
Nun hab ihr genau 2 mal das gleiche System getrennt auf 2 Platten.

TIPP: Behaltet das backup, denn da ist ja jetzt ein System mit allen wichtigen Programmen und Updates. So müst ihr, falls mal was passiert nicht alles von Anfang an neu installen sondern habt ein ziemlich gutes Start Backup.


2 unterschiedliche Systeme:
Wollt ihr 2 unterschiedliche Systeme haben, stöpselt jetzt einfach Platte 1 ab, stöpselt die 2 Platte an und installiert ganz normal euer zweites Wunsch System.
Fertig. Auch hier habt ihr nun 2 Systeme die komplett getrennt von einander laufen.



Einrichtung per Bios Booter
So, nun stöpselt beide Platten an euren Rechner. Startet den Rechner und drückt die jeweilige Taste um ins Board Bios zu gelangen. Meistens ist es die Entf. Taste.
Nun erstmal ins Platten Menü und stellt da ein von welcher Platte zuerst gestartet werden soll, also euer Haupt System.
Als 2 Boot Reihenfolge nimmt ihr die 2 Platte, als 3 euer DvD Laufwerk, u.s.w.

Nun ist es abhängig wie neu/alt euer Mainboard ist.

Bei neueren Mainboards könnt Ihr jetzt beim Booten eine Taste drücken, F11, F2, F10, ist immer unterschiedlich, das müst ihr kurz antesten.
Habt ihr das rausgefunden öffnet sich das interne Bios Boot Menü wo ihr dann eure Platte zum Booten auswählen könnt.
Dauert nur ein paar Sekunden mehraufwand
Alles ohne Windows/Linux Boot Manager. 

Wollt ihr einfach von eurer Stamm Platte, Stamm System Booten, müst ihr nichts machen, das System startet einfach von der verher im Bios angegebenen ersten Platte. Fertig.
Nur wenn ihr von der 2 Platte/2 System Booten wollt drückt eben die entsprechende taste zur Auswahl.

Hab ihr ein älteres Board ohne zusätzlicher Boot Auswahl, müst ihr leider immer, wenn ihr ins andere System wollt ins Bios und da die Boot Reihenfolge ändern.

So das war es im Groben.

Warum nun das ganze. Wie ihr seht, beide Systeme arbeiten vollkommen getrennt, ohne Software, Betriebssystem Boot Manager. 
Fällt also euer erstes, oder ein System aus, bootet einfach per Board Bios Menü das andere Menü um gewisse Sachen zu retten, oder sogar Schadsoftware zu entfernen. 
Mit einem OS Boot Loader wäre das nicht so einfach, da das 2 System vom ersten abhängig ist. 
Fällt da das erste aus, habt ihr Große Schwierigkeiten das 2 System zu starten.

Warum nun die aufteilung der Platten in mehrere Partitionen.
Eigentlich ganz klar.
Auf die jeweilige 2 Partition z.B. D: kommen z.B. eure Spiele. Habt ihr einen System Crash, könnt ihr zumindest gewisse Games ohne Neuinstallation weiterhin zocken.
Steam z.B. brauch keine Neuinstallation, einfach den Steam Ordner verschieben oder wie auch immer Sichern und ihr könnt ohne Neuinstallation eure Steam Spiele weiterzocken.
Wichtig bei Leuten die schon 10, 20 oder 30 und mehr Spiele von Steam installt haben. Eine jeweilige Neuinstallation von allen würde mehrere Stunden, sogar Tage dauern.
Das gleiche gild bei Spielen von Blizzard. Auch diese muss man nicht neu installen. Jedes mal z.B. WoW mit seinen über 20 GigaB. neu zu installen mit allen Patches macht keinen Spass.
Auch aus diesem grunde würde ich raten eure Spiele die auch ohne Neuinstallation laufen des öfteren auf z.B. eine Externe Platte zu sichern. 

So ich hoffe ich konnte einigen Leuten weiter helfen. Natürlich wäre das auch mit 2 Sätzen geganngen. Aber viele brauchen eben doch mal ein paar Stupser in 
die richtige Richtung. 

Und nun viel Spass beim Nachmachen. Die Logik dahinter sollte jetzt jeder begriffen haben.


----------

